
Philosophers Who Like Stuff - pepys
https://www.neh.gov/humanities/2017/fall/feature/philosophers-who-stuff-0
======
Kluny
> Marco Polo’s awestruck description of the palace of Kublai Kahn at Xanadu
> belongs to the same genre.

Uh, what? Do they mean Kubla Kahn, a poem about a fictional world by Samuel
Taylor Coleridge, which came to him in an opium dream? When did Marco Polo
come into it?

~~~
anamexis
Kublai Khan, an emperor of the Mongol Empire in the 13th century.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kublai_Khan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kublai_Khan)

------
joejev
Interesting article, including the subtitle, "Their case against frugality",
may help people understand what the article will be about. The article title
alone is quite vague.

------
emmab
They don't mention countersignaling:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countersignaling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countersignaling)

